# Penn 450ss



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a replacement Drag Knob for a older Penn 450SS Reel? 

Thanks.............Dennis


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try Outcast.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Dennis, just replaced my drag knob on my 4500SS and got it from the HHT in Panama City for around $10. Its actually an upgraded drag knob from the old ones. Works great!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Bob VanDewalle @934-9479. He lives off 98/Midway area. He has a ton of parts.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ron Trine @ Rod-n-Reel Depot(inside Goin' Fishin' B&T) on Lillian Hwy. 458-0428


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replys and PM's. "Redfish" is in the process of Hooking Me up with what I need.

You Guys are the bestest!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

A big THANKS to Dwayne (Redfish) at Half Hitch Tackle in Navarrefor making the effort to track down what I needed and evenoffering to bring it to Me. It was nice to meet you..........Dennis


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Dennis It was a Pleasure to Meet you & The wifetoday and I am Glad I could Help you out, Thats what all us guys and Gals that work for Local Tackle shop's are there For, Hope I can Help you Again, Btw If you ever want to fish together just Let me Know!!! Have a Good One!!


----------

